# Looking for Tripe recipes....



## amrchaos (May 19, 2016)

Hi all!

I'm looking for Tripe recipes that you may suggest.  Anyone that you(or maybe a family member.  Not everyone likes tripe.) may have enjoyed.

So far, I have tried the Spanish dishes Muneudo(not the band) and Mondongo--unfortunately, from a can.  I am pretty sure the homemade dishes are much much better!

Now I am seeking to try and make the Romanian tripe soup, Ciorba de Burta, mainly because it looks both interesting and very delicious. Even the recipe sounds delicious!(
Tripe Soup (Ciorba de Burta) - Jo Cooks)

If there are any tripe dishes you think I may enjoy, please post and tell me.

Thanks


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2016)

A lot of that in the political section.


----------



## DarkFury (May 19, 2016)

*1, Roll strips in flour.
2, Bake strips until they are just a little limp.
3 Make sauce mixing 7up with brown sugar.
4, Sauce should be thick.
5, Finish baking covered in a bed of sauce.

Oh, you just made Mexican Sweet Soft Jerky.*


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2016)

Tripe?  Never heard of it before.


----------



## ChrisL (May 19, 2016)

Eww.  I just looked it up.  Cow stomach?   Ewww.


----------



## Tilly (May 19, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm looking for Tripe recipes that you may suggest.  Anyone that you(or maybe a family member.  Not everyone likes tripe.) may have enjoyed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 19, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm looking for Tripe recipes that you may suggest.  Anyone that you(or maybe a family member.  Not everyone likes tripe.) may have enjoyed.
> 
> ...



Try the Filipino way of cooking it...

It is called Callos and not bad.


----------



## amrchaos (May 19, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *1, Roll strips in flour.
> 2, Bake strips until they are just a little limp.
> 3 Make sauce mixing 7up with brown sugar.
> 4, Sauce should be thick.
> ...



Are you pulling my leg?
That doesn't sound very appetizing


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2016)

Mix the tripe with yogurt and throw it out of the window.


----------



## amrchaos (May 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eww.  I just looked it up.  Cow stomach?   Ewww.



Do you like Andouille sausages? Well, If you think tripe is bad, guess what is used in those tasty delicacies!!

Advice: If you have a weak stomach, don't look up what is in sausages. You don't want to know!!


----------



## DarkFury (May 20, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *1, Roll strips in flour.
> ...


*Damn its thought of as a candied treat around here.*


----------



## Tresha91203 (May 20, 2016)

I'm Cajun, so I eat tripe. It has a good texture, dense but not rubbery, and a very mild flavor. It absorbs surrounding flavors, making it a versitile filler ... a debris ingredient when throwing in some of this and some of that.

I've not tried this particular recipie, but it is just like what I'm used to.

Debris – Cooking Cajun Variety Meats aka Cowboy Stew | RealCajunRecipes.com: la cuisine de maw-maw!


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Eww.  I just looked it up.  Cow stomach?   Ewww.
> ...



Never had them.  I like Italian sausage though.  Also, chorizo.  Please don't tell me what is in them!  At least they are mixed with other things and not just eating a cow's stomach though!


----------



## Tilly (May 20, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Eww.  I just looked it up.  Cow stomach?   Ewww.
> ...


Andouille is disgusting 
IMHO.


----------



## amrchaos (May 20, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


I'll try it when I figure out what to sub the 7up for.

Probably Rum, Cognac or Wine.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



Or Coca Cola.  That is a common ingredient in rib sauces.


----------



## amrchaos (May 20, 2016)

When it comes to sausages all I can say is

Avoid hotdogs!  Or, at the least, see if your dog can keep it down!


----------



## amrchaos (May 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


A recent ingredient.  Baked tripe sounds a bit aged, though.  
I am thinking this is a deviation of an old recipe.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> When it comes to sausages all I can say is
> 
> Avoid hotdogs!  Or, at the least, see if your dog can keep it down!



I don't really hot dogs and rarely eat them.  Same goes for bologna, and hot dog is just a cylinder-shaped piece of bologna, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



Well, how did you want to cook it?  Fried, on the grill . . . ?


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

I usually prefer meat that is baked in the oven.  I don't know if "tripe" is a tough piece of meat, but if so . . . low and slow in the oven would be the way to go, IMO.


----------



## Moonglow (May 20, 2016)

Have yourself some cow tongue stew too..............


----------



## amrchaos (May 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I usually prefer meat that is baked in the oven.  I don't know if "tripe" is a tough piece of meat, but if so . . . low and slow in the oven would be the way to go, IMO.


I will try it in a soup first since that is closer to how I first tried it.

Then branch out.
By the way, just downloaded the Yummly app! Yummly had a bunch of different recipes so I am going to look over that for awhile.

Thanks everyone for your help on recipes!


----------



## amrchaos (May 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Have yourself some cow tongue stew too..............


I will try it.

As long as it is a muscle I will try it.  I avoid organ meats like livers and kidneys.....that is if you are trying to disgust me.
So cow tongues..sounds interesting!
Blue mountain oysters..bleech!


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)

amrchaos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I usually prefer meat that is baked in the oven.  I don't know if "tripe" is a tough piece of meat, but if so . . . low and slow in the oven would be the way to go, IMO.
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## Borillar (May 25, 2016)

I was at a dinner party where Laotian food was served. The main dish was called Laap, and was part beef and part beef tripe. It was served with vegetables and sticky rice. Absolutely delicious. It was very spicy though. Adjust the chilis to your taste.


----------

